# Rachel.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a little shoot for family friends Diane & James & this pretty young thing
helped Diane with the hair & make-up.

Rachel hadnt done her own hair & had no make-up on but I talked her into
letting me grab a few shots.

This is my favourite & as requested, converted it & got carried away with the
skin smoothing etc.

Comments welcome as always.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I like this, i think you have done a really good job to capture some character.

Careful with the highlights on the brow though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Thats a good photo, I like the lighting and the focus on Rachel's eyes is spot on. 

She has natural beauty, a very attractive model indeed. :argie:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

good photo but it looks depressing


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> I like this, i think you have done a really good job to capture some character.
> 
> Careful with the highlights on the brow though.


Thanks bud - the blown brow was intentional :thumb:



Veedub18 said:


> Thats a good photo, I like the lighting and the focus on Rachel's eyes is spot on.
> 
> She has natural beauty, a very attractive model indeed. :argie:


Thanks Veedub - we are having a shoot this Wednesday so I will post some
pics of her looking her best.



chrisc said:


> good photo but it looks depressing


For some reason she really likes this look. She does look better with a smile
though :argie:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey there Snoop 

I look forward to seeing more of your photo's of Rachel, and she doesn't look depressing to me, its more like you have managed to capture a thoughtful moment. :thumb:


----------

